# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  محمد سعيد يقلب الظروف

## سامية أبو زيد

*محمد سعيد يقلب الظروف*فى غضون أيام قليلة، ننتظر ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ وديوانه ’’ظرف زمان‘‘  والمنتظر خروجه للنور قريبا بإذن الله
 حيث نجد ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ فى رحلة بحث عن الإنسان، بل فلنقل البحث عن الجمال فى الإنسان.
ونلمح فى قصائده إيمانا يقترب من حد اليقين أنه موجود، قد يعاتب وقد يغضب، ولكنه لا يفقد الأمل فى تحقيق المستحيل وأن الخل الوفى موجود.
وقد ينصح ولكن بشكل محبب، فهو ما زال مؤمنا بقيمة الإنسان النابعة من شقه النورانى، فهذا هو ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ كما يبحث عن نفسه بين البشر ومترجما لبديع القصيد، لا يكف عن البحث عن الصدق والحب والشجاعة والوفاء والاكتمال.
تهنئة من القلب لشاعرنا الرقيق ودعوة للقراء للاهتداء بكلماته كى يصبح الكون أجمل.

----------


## لحن اشتياق

خبر جميل يا استاذى العزيز
ألف مبرووووووووك 
وان شاء الله هيكسر الدنياااااا
من نجاح لنجاح
والشكر والتقدير لأمى الحبيبة واستاذتى/ سامية ابو زيد

مع ارق امنياتى 
رنــ لحن اشتياق ـــا

----------


## إشراقة أمل

الف مبروك 
لشاعرنا الكبير محمد سعيد 

ومن نجاح إلى نجاح 
بإذن الله 
وشكرا للأخت سامية أبو زيد على الخبر الجميل

----------


## طارق المملوك

الاخت العزيزة سامية
كل الشكر لنقلك الخير الجميل و الرائع بولادة الديوان الجديد لشاعرنا مايسترو المنتدى الراقى محمد سعيد
اخى العزيز محمد
الف مبروك ولاده ديوانك الجديد و اتمنى ان يلاقى من النجاح ما يستحقه قلمك الراقى و المميز
عام جديد بديوان جديد و لا ياتينا الا بفرحة و نجاح و رقى يستحقه قلمك الراقى
دمت بكل الابداع و الرقى

طارق المملوك

----------


## بنت الماضي

أ. محمد
الف مبروك الديوان الثاني وعقبال الديوان المليون يارب
مش عارفه اقولك ايه رغم الغياب والبعد لكن كل اللي اتعلمته من حضرتك لسه فكراه وديوانك لسه معايا بكلامك الحلو عليه وحشني اني اكتب ووحشني حد يعلمني زي حضرتك وحد يهتم بيا زي ما عملت معايا
ربنا يفرحك ديما ومن نجاح لنجاح ومتنساش ديواني الموقع  ::  ::

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الف الف الف مليون مبروك  لحضرتك استاذي الفاضل ..
ان شاء الله اروح معرض الكتاب و اشتري الديوان  ..
و ان شاء الله دايما متشرفين ان حضرتك معانا في المنتدي ..
بدواوينك الرائعة ..
و الشكر موصول للاستاذة سامية لنقلها الخير الجميل ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأستاذة الفاضلة .. أ. سامية أبو زيد 





 إذا لم يكن محمد سعيد له ديواناً شعرياً .. فمن يكون ؟  صدور الديوان الثاني وإن كان تأخر من شاعر قدير يمتلك حرفية الأداء الشعري جيداً .. فهو يعرف كيف يصل إلى القلوب بنقاء قلبه المعهود .. والأستاذ / محمد سعيد كما قال عنه الأستاذ / محمد فارس .. من يقرأ أشعاره عليه أن يدرك بأنه قد عايشه ، أو قابله ... فحين تقابله ، تتحدث معه ، تتبادل معه الحوار ، لن يُشق عليك كى تشعر أنك تقرأه شعرا .. هو هو الانسان والشاعر ، وكما ترى البساطة والوضوح والجمال فى أشعاره ، ستراه هكذا أيضا ، وكم هو تلقائى وغير متكلف . ولقد التقيته كثيراً في أمسيات شعرية مختلفة ولقاءات أخوية متعددة .. وكم من مرة قلت لنفسى ولغيرى ، انه من الظلم للأستاذ محمد سعيد كشاعر ولنا كقراء أن تظل أشعاره بعيد عن متناول القارئ ..  بل إن الأمر تأخر كثيرا ،

وفي النهاية ، أهنئ نفسى وأهنئكم جميعاً بصدور هذا الديوان المتميز ( ظرف زمان ) ، وحيث أنى أعتبر الديوان ديوانى فإنى أتقدم بالشكر العميق للأخت الأستاذة الفاضلة /  سامية ابو زيد .. على ماتفضلت به من تقديمه الرائع للديوان الثاني ... أما أنت يا أستاذي العزيز أ. محمد سعيد ..  فهنيئاَ لك هذا المولود ، هذا الديوان الذى أرى أنه جدير بكل قارئ أن يقتنيه .. بقى أن أقول هنيئا للساحة الأدبية ظهور هذا الديوان في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب إن شاء الله .. تحياتي العطرية . 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

*أ. محمد سعيد..

 مع أرق الأمنيات بمزيد من النجاح والتميز* 
 :f2:  أ. سامية .. لك جزيل الشكر على انزالك للموضوع والخبر السعيد  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> فى غضون أيام قليلة، ننتظر ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ وديوانه ’’ظرف زمان‘‘ والمنتظر خروجه للنور قريبا بإذن الله
> حيث نجد ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ فى رحلة بحث عن الإنسان، بل فلنقل البحث عن الجمال فى الإنسان.
> ونلمح فى قصائده إيمانا يقترب من حد اليقين أنه موجود، قد يعاتب وقد يغضب، ولكنه لا يفقد الأمل فى تحقيق المستحيل وأن الخل الوفى موجود.
> وقد ينصح ولكن بشكل محبب، فهو ما زال مؤمنا بقيمة الإنسان النابعة من شقه النورانى، فهذا هو ’’محمد سعيد‘‘ كما يبحث عن نفسه بين البشر ومترجما لبديع القصيد، لا يكف عن البحث عن الصدق والحب والشجاعة والوفاء والاكتمال.
> تهنئة من القلب لشاعرنا الرقيق ودعوة للقراء للاهتداء بكلماته كى يصبح الكون أجمل.


*يا سيدى الله على ضيُه*
*سراج الحكمه جواكِ*
*يبدد عتمة الغربه*
*بنينى عنيه*
*ويفتح سكه ورا سكه*
*وعارفه ..*
*خطوته رجليه*
*متاهشى ف ليه*
*ولا اتكلبش ف لحظة جرح*
*بيطرح طرح معاناته*
*( بنفسج )*
*بس انما إيه*
*يا سيدى عليه*
*يلملم شكوته بإيده*
*لاهمه السجن ولا قيده*
*وعِز هناه ويوم عيده*
*شموس عمره*
*قمر لياليه*
*ف وعكة عوزه للأحلام*
*تكون حواليه*

*أختى الغالية وأستاذتى المحترمة / سامية أبو زيد* 
*ليس هناك اروع من دروسك العملية التى نتلقاها يوم بعد اللأخر*
* من خلال صفاتك الطيبة وحرصك الدؤب على إسعاد من حولك* 
*من هنا أجد الكلمات أصغر بكثير من ان تفيك حقك* 
*حفظك الله ايتها الرائعة قامة أدبية وقيمة إنسانية نعتز بها جميعا*
*وأتمنى أن يكون ظرف زمان عند ظنك الطيب*
*تقدير واحترام بلا حدود*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اذا تعددت  المعانى الجميله فى الحياه وكثرت

واذا تعددت الابدعات فى الحياه وعظمت 

فسيبقى انسان ارى فيه تجسيد لكل المعانى الجميله 

هو صديقى واخى وحبيبى فى الله 

محمد سعيد  



قد يعجب الجميع بالكلمات على صفحات ديوان 

ولكن ما اروع وما اجمل ان تسمعه 

عطر يفوح من محمد سعيد 

قطرات ندى تنساب من محمد سعيد 

مشاعر صدق يآثرك بها محمد سعيد 



الف مبروك اخى الحبيب 

ديوانك الثانى وعقبال الديوان الالف 

واحتفظ بنسختى الصوتيه 

 فى نيو امبريال الصيف القادم ان شاء الله 



والشكر موصول لصاحبة القلم المميز الانسانة الصادقة 

ساميه ابو زيد 

على تعريفك لنا على هذه الهدية القادمة ان شاء الله 

لك منى دائما خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

يا مايسترو ومن تقدم لتقدم

ومن نجاح لنجاح يا أستاذي

فائق إحترامي

تحياتي*

----------


## العسل المر

ألف مبروك يا مايسترو  .. .. تمنياتي القلبية الخالصة كلها لك بالتوفيق 

الشكر موصول طبعا للأستاذة / سامية 

دمتم بخير

----------


## nariman

*ألف ألف مبروك يا أستاذ محمد ..دايماً معانا ومنور الدنيا كلها بإبداعاتك*
*أستاذة سامية..شكراً لمبادرة حضرتك الجميلة وروحك الطيبة*

*في إنتظار صدور الديوان*
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## محيى الفقى

عندما ياتينا
 محمد سعيد
بظرف زمان
او باى ظرف كان
فلا يسعنا الا ان نغتنم هذا الظرف
حتى نتجول فى صفحات كصفحات العمر
بحثا عن مواطن الجمال فى  ثنايانا
ولنشاهد من خلال تقلبات الظروف
ما لا تراه الانفس فى مراياها
ولنعرف كذلك كيف يذهب ذلك الرجل بالكلمة
الى اقصى التعابير بلاشرط ان تكون تلك الكلمة 
قاسية او خادشة

فكل الامانى الطيبة 
لاخى /محمد سعيد  بدوام التألق
وكل الشكر والتقدير
للاستاذة / سامية ابو زيد
صاحبة السبق

***

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]أخي الحبيــب .. أستاذ الحرف الصادق النقي

محمـــد سعيـــد

الأن وبعد مرور فترة ليست كبيــرة على معرفتي القريبة بك
واندماجنا على المستوى الانسان والفني ..
اجد أنني قد عرفتك منذ زمن ..
 فقد عرفت فيك الانسان طيب القلب ..  
خلوق الطبع والمشاعـر والاحاسيـس
رقيق القلم الى ابعــد الحـــدود ..

هنيئــا ليّ -على المستوى الشخصي -
وهنيئــاً لنـــا جميعـــاً .. تواجدك بيننـــا

والف مبروك على صدور ديوانك الثاني
وعقبـــال الديوان الثاني بعد المائة ..  :f: 

ونسختي محجوزة من دلقوتي طبعـــاً
والا ح تقولي اشتريها من المعرض :2: 

حفظك الله .. وحفظ لنــا قلمك رقيق الحرف


والشكــر كـــل الشكر موصول لأختنا الكريمة أ/ ساميـــة أبو زيد
على تلك اللفتة الطيبة ، والفرصة العظيمـــة لتهنئتك المستحقة



خالص وأرق تحيــــاتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## عايده العشرى

تهنئه قلبيه خالصه للاخ العزيز والشاعر القديرمحمد سعيد بصدور ديوانه الجديد ظرف زمان 
وكنت اتمنى الحصول على نسخه منه ولكن تمنعنى المسافات .
عموما تهنئه لكل من استطاع قراءته .
والف شكر للاستاذه ساميه اتاحت الفرصه للتهنئه

----------


## سمـاء

محمد سعيد

مولود جديد يحمل نبضاتك وأنفاسك...

خالص تهنئتى وأمنياتى أن تكبر عائلة كلماتك...

وإلى معرض الكتاب إن شاء الله...


سامية أبو زيد..

شكرا على هذه اللفتة الرقيقة

----------


## mazen mosa

الف مبروك يا استاذ محمد,, انتي لن تكون السعيد الوحيد..بل أنا في منتهي سعادتي, و كما أري يوجد الكثيرون من السعداء بنزول كتابك ان شاء اللة ....
دامت كلماتك التي تثير بداخلنا الخلجات الانسانية الرقيقة,,و تبرز عن شخصية شاعر و انسان راقي الاحساسيس و الاخلاق..مع تمنيانتي لك بالتوفيق.

----------


## الشحرورة

*استاذى المُبدع الرائع المايسترو

محمد سعيد


ألف مبروك أستاذى الديوان الجديد
ظرف زمان
اللى بيتكلم عن الانسان
وحقيقته التى 
نجنح دايما للسلام
ومليان بحلو المعانى
وأرق وأحمل كلام
وان شاء الله الحلقى نسخه
قبل النفاذ
واجى المعرض وأحصل على توقيع
كمان
ويارب دايما النجاح حليفك 
والتوفيق نصيبك



والشكر موصول للرقيقه ساميه ابو زيد
على لفتتها الجميله
تسلم الأيادى

ودى واحترامى*

----------


## عزة نفس

المايسترو

 فارس الكلمه

استاذي محمد  سعيد
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
كم سعدت بهذا الخبر الرائع

وان شاء الله  تعالى

عقبال اصار الديوان الجديد

وانت في اتم صحه وأسعد الأحوال

يارب

خالص دعاءِ وارق امنياتي 

 لك بالتوفيق دائماً
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> خبر جميل يا استاذى العزيز
> ألف مبرووووووووك 
> وان شاء الله هيكسر الدنياااااا
> من نجاح لنجاح
> والشكر والتقدير لأمى الحبيبة واستاذتى/ سامية ابو زيد
> 
> مع ارق امنياتى 
> رنــ لحن اشتياق ـــا


الجميلة  رنــــا  :hey: 
وحضور ببهاء ورونق البنفسج
ومن دواعى سرورى أن تكون اولى خطواتك هنا فى أبناء مصر 
غرة ردود هذا الموضوع الذى حوى أجمل باقات الحرف 
والتى نسقتها بفرحة أخت حقيقية
 سيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد
فما اسعدنى دائما بكم 
بارك الله فيكِ وحقق الله لك كل ما تتمنين
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الف مبروك 
> لشاعرنا الكبير محمد سعيد 
> 
> ومن نجاح إلى نجاح 
> بإذن الله 
> وشكرا للأخت سامية أبو زيد على الخبر الجميل


 الله يبارك فيكِ إشراقة امل  :f2: 
أشكرك على مشاعرك الرقيقة وذوقك الجميل 
حفظك الله ورزقكِ الخير كلة 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاخت العزيزة سامية
> كل الشكر لنقلك الخير الجميل و الرائع بولادة الديوان الجديد لشاعرنا مايسترو المنتدى الراقى محمد سعيد
> اخى العزيز محمد
> الف مبروك ولاده ديوانك الجديد و اتمنى ان يلاقى من النجاح ما يستحقه قلمك الراقى و المميز
> عام جديد بديوان جديد و لا ياتينا الا بفرحة و نجاح و رقى يستحقه قلمك الراقى
> دمت بكل الابداع و الرقى
> 
> طارق المملوك


 حبيب قلبى الشاعر الرقيق / م . طارق المملوك  :f2: 
جيت فى وقتك يا جميل  :hey: 
فلبس هناك اجمل من الفرحة بين الاحبة والاصدقاء 
واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان اكون اهلا لثقتكم الغالية بى
بارك الله فيك واسعدك فى الدارين 
وحقق لك كل ما يتمناه قلبك النقى 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أ. محمد
> الف مبروك الديوان الثاني وعقبال الديوان المليون يارب
> مش عارفه اقولك ايه رغم الغياب والبعد لكن كل اللي اتعلمته من حضرتك لسه فكراه وديوانك لسه معايا بكلامك الحلو عليه وحشني اني اكتب ووحشني حد يعلمني زي حضرتك وحد يهتم بيا زي ما عملت معايا
> ربنا يفرحك ديما ومن نجاح لنجاح ومتنساش ديواني الموقع


 الجميلة / د. إيمان بنت الماضى  :f2: 
فيكِ الخير ديما يا دكتورة 
ومتتصوريش قد إية اسعدنى حضورك 
وشرفنى فعلا 
حفظك الله
وحقق لك كل ما تتمنين 
وسلامى لد. بلال وكل الاسرة 
وديوانك طبعا متشال مش عاوزة كلام  :Biggrin: 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الف الف الف مليون مبروك لحضرتك استاذي الفاضل ..
> ان شاء الله اروح معرض الكتاب و اشتري الديوان ..
> و ان شاء الله دايما متشرفين ان حضرتك معانا في المنتدي ..
> بدواوينك الرائعة ..
> و الشكر موصول للاستاذة سامية لنقلها الخير الجميل ..
> خالص ودي ..


بارك الله فيكِ أختى الرائعة / الشيماء :f2: 
الشرف ليّا بجد وجودى وسط هذه النخبة الرائعة 
من الأخوة والاخوات فى ابناء مصر 
كل الشكر على تهنئتك الرقيقة وذوقك الجميل
حفظك الله وحقق لكِ كل ما تتمنين
والشكر موصول بالفعل لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> *
> الأستاذة الفاضلة .. أ. سامية أبو زيد* 
> **
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *إذا لم يكن محمد سعيد له ديواناً شعرياً .. فمن يكون ؟ صدور الديوان الثاني وإن كان تأخر من شاعر قدير يمتلك حرفية الأداء الشعري جيداً .. فهو يعرف كيف يصل إلى القلوب بنقاء قلبه المعهود .. والأستاذ / محمد سعيد كما قال عنه الأستاذ / محمد فارس .. من يقرأ أشعاره عليه أن يدرك بأنه قد عايشه ، أو قابله ... فحين تقابله ، تتحدث معه ، تتبادل معه الحوار ، لن يُشق عليك كى تشعر أنك تقرأه شعرا .. هو هو الانسان والشاعر ، وكما ترى البساطة والوضوح والجمال فى أشعاره ، ستراه هكذا أيضا ، وكم هو تلقائى وغير متكلف . ولقد التقيته كثيراً في أمسيات شعرية مختلفة ولقاءات أخوية متعددة .. وكم من مرة قلت لنفسى ولغيرى ، انه من الظلم للأستاذ محمد سعيد كشاعر ولنا كقراء أن تظل أشعاره بعيد عن متناول القارئ .. بل إن الأمر تأخر كثيرا ،*
> ...



يا حبيب قلبى كتير عليا جدا الكلام ده 
اعمل فيك ايه بس 
اخى الجميل / أيمن خطاب :f2: 
أسأل الله العظيم 
ان يرزقك السعادة التى يستحقا قلبك الطيب 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أ. محمد سعيد..*
> **
> * مع أرق الأمنيات بمزيد من النجاح والتميز*  أ. سامية .. لك جزيل الشكر على انزالك للموضوع والخبر السعيد


 أسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء أختى الجميلة سوما 
أشكرك على حضورك الرقيق 
والذى يشرفنى دوما 
داعيا الله عز وجل لك بأن يحقق لكِ كل ما تتمنين 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اذا تعددت المعانى الجميله فى الحياه وكثرت
> 
> واذا تعددت الابدعات فى الحياه وعظمت 
> 
> فسيبقى انسان ارى فيه تجسيد لكل المعانى الجميله 
> 
> هو صديقى واخى وحبيبى فى الله 
> 
> محمد سعيد 
> ...



يا عود ريحان الحروف وهمسها الساحر 
يا قلب طيب عطوف وقت الفرح حاضر 
يا إبن بلدى الوفى يا صاحبى وصديقى 
مين يشبهك ف الذوق يا عمنا نــادر

أخى وحبيب قلبى الجميل قلبا وقالبا / نـــادر  :f2: 
قد يعجز حرفى عن التعبير عن مدى سعادتى وإعتزازى بأخوتك الصادقة 
لكن حتما لن يعجز قلبى عن الدعاء لك دوما عن ظهر الغيب 
متمنيا لك كل السعادة والرقى
حفظك الله ودمت لى نعم الاخ والصديق
ولقائنا فى إمبيريال بمشيئة الرحمن يا جميل
وشرف لى اهدائك ظرف زمان
ولا انسى الشكر الجم لسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد 
التى فجرت بموضوعها الرائع ينابيع الحب فى الله
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## noogy

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الف مبروك يا أ / محمد

ومن نجاح الى نجاح دايما يارب

ولا ننسي أ / سامية على هذه اللفتة الطيبة منها

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الحبيب
أستاذي المحترم
محمد سعيد
خالص التحايا وأرق الأماني لأجل صدور ديوانك الندي
تمنياتي القلبية لك بدوام النجاح والازدهار أستاذي الحبيب

----------


## سابرينا

*الف مبروك صفحات العمر 
فى انتظار الديوان لنقلب بين صفحاته لعلنا نرى بين
 قصائدك صفحة من عمرى تعيدنا الى ماضينا الجميل*

----------


## دفكرى

استاذى العزبز محمد سعيدسعادتى كبيره بصدور ديوانك الثانى
انت تعرف مدى حبى وعشقى  لاشعار حضرتك
الف مبروك
وبالطبع سيكون ديوان طرف زمان هو اول مقتنياتى
 من المعرض هذا العام 
كل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## عصام كابو

*


الاخ الفاضل.. محمد سعيد

الف الف مبروك 

أرق امنياتى لك بالنجاح الدائم

   

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز..صفحات العمر

خبر جميل جداً أ.محمد ألف ألف مبروك..

و الشكر موصول لـ أ.سامية أبو زيد إنها عرفتنا الخبر الجميل..

و بالتأكيد في إنتظار الديوان..و ياريت لو في ندوة عنه في المعرض نعرف 

ألف مبروك أ.محمد حضرتك بجد تستاهل كل خير..

خالص التحية و دائم المودة و التقدير..

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 



الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد فبتوفيقة عز وجل تتم الصالحات



على مثل هذة الصفحات الأكثر سعادة فى عمرى 
يضطرب الحرف وهو يواصل بثة المباشر من القلب والى القلب
وبكل الصدق يعترية منتهى الخجل و... بعضا من زهو !
خليط من المشاعر الانسانية أفرزتة لتوها لحظات الحب و الوفاء 
من كل الأحبة ولا سيما من شرف هذة الصفحة 
وقدم باقات تهانية العطرة 
وحبا بحب سأعود لمواصة الردود 
على باقات الوفـــاء 
أسعدكم الله ودامت قلوبكم دفء ووطن
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## سماح القلوب

*شاعرنا الكبير والقدير والمميز
محمد سعيد 
الف الف الف مبروك 

والشكر للغاليه سامية ابو زيد 
بس احنا عاوزين حفله مخصوص*

----------


## سماح القلوب



----------


## سمـاء

ياترى الديوان بيتعرض فى جناح كام؟؟؟؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

مشاركة خطأ

----------


## نسمة صيف

_مع كل تمنياتى بانجاح والتوفيق الدائم_

----------


## sayedattia

*الصديق الصدوق والأخ الخلـــــــوق 
والشاعر الموهوب والإنسان الدءوب
والخــــل المحبوب والبلسم المكتــوب
والرائــــع الجميل 
أ . محمد سعيـــــد

التهنئة لنا 
فديوانك الثاني إضافة للشعر
ووسام لكل الكلمات والحروف
أن تـُصاغ علي صفحات ديوانك
تحياتي للإبداع الساكن أعماق أشعارك

المستشار سيد عطيه


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> *يا مايسترو ومن تقدم لتقدم* 
> *ومن نجاح لنجاح يا أستاذي* 
> *فائق إحترامي* 
> 
> *تحياتي*


 الله يبارك فى عمرك يا هايدى  :f2: 
أشكرك على ذوقك الجميل ومشاعرك الطيبه
أسعدك الله وحقق لك كل ما يتمناه قلبك
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألف مبروك يا مايسترو .. .. تمنياتي القلبية الخالصة كلها لك بالتوفيق 
> 
> الشكر موصول طبعا للأستاذة / سامية 
> 
> دمتم بخير


 الله يبارك فيك يا عًبد  :f2: 
الف شكر على زوقك ومشاعرك الطيبة 
ولسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد كل الشكر 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ألف ألف مبروك يا أستاذ محمد ..دايماً معانا ومنور الدنيا كلها بإبداعاتك*
> *أستاذة سامية..شكراً لمبادرة حضرتك الجميلة وروحك الطيبة*
> 
> *في إنتظار صدور الديوان*


 الله يبارك فيكِ يا رب
شكرا على ذوقك يا ناريمان  :f2: 
ومشاعرك الطيبة بجد ويا رب أكون ديما عن حسن ظنكم 
اسعدك الله وزادكِ رقى
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى القدير الفنان الرائع 
صفحات العمر

مبارك صدور ديوانك الجديد
فهو نبضة حانيه للمشاعر والأحاسيس
الأنسانية الجميله التى تتصف بها كل
كلماتك الصادقه
مبروك وعقبال الديوان الثالث بإذن الله

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عندما ياتينا
> محمد سعيد
> بظرف زمان
> او باى ظرف كان
> فلا يسعنا الا ان نغتنم هذا الظرف
> حتى نتجول فى صفحات كصفحات العمر
> بحثا عن مواطن الجمال فى ثنايانا
> ولنشاهد من خلال تقلبات الظروف
> ما لا تراه الانفس فى مراياها
> ...


على صفحات الإحساس
يشرق الحرف كالشمس فى نهار شتوى 
وبين ثنايا النسيم يأتلق ضوء الأحبة 
روحا وقلبا وكيانا شاعرا
الحبيب / محيى الفقى :f2: 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك خيرى الدنيا والاخرة 
كل الشكر على حضورك الجميل وروحك الاجمل 
والشكر لسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخي الحبيــب .. أستاذ الحرف الصادق النقي
> 
> 
> محمـــد سعيـــد 
> الأن وبعد مرور فترة ليست كبيــرة على معرفتي القريبة بك
> واندماجنا على المستوى الانسان والفني ..
> اجد أنني قد عرفتك منذ زمن ..
> فقد عرفت فيك الانسان طيب القلب .. 
> خلوق الطبع والمشاعـر والاحاسيـس
> ...


 


*ف قلوبنا خبينا /* *أوجاع بتتعبنا*

*ونسجنا بقلوبنا ..*

*توب الدفا للكـون*

*فعشان يا صدق تكون*

*خلى الضمير شاعر*

*وعشان يا معنى تعيش*

*يبقى اللقب إنسان*

*وتبان معانى الصفا*

*ف عيون محبينا*

*ونزيح بقوافينا*

*أحزان على أحزان*

**



أخى وصديقى الحبيب / حسن  :f2: 
أسعدك الله ايها الجميل وبارك فى عمرك وزادك رقى ورقة 
من القلب أشكرك على صدق مشاعرك ورقى إطلالتك 
وأتمنى أن اهنئك فى القريب العاجل 
على باكورة إصدارات حرفك الذى أستغلظ وأستوى على سوقة
حفظك الله ودمت نعم الاخ والصديق
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تهنئه قلبيه خالصه للاخ العزيز والشاعر القديرمحمد سعيد بصدور ديوانه الجديد ظرف زمان 
> وكنت اتمنى الحصول على نسخه منه ولكن تمنعنى المسافات .
> عموما تهنئه لكل من استطاع قراءته .
> والف شكر للاستاذه ساميه اتاحت الفرصه للتهنئه


 ولفرحة الشقيقيات فى وطنى طعم مصرى خالص :y: 
أسعدك الله أختى الغالية الشاعرة / عايدة العشرى
ورزقكِ خيرى الدنيا والأخرة 
وبإذن الله نرى فى القريب العاجل 
باكورة إصدارات حرفك الرقيق
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> محمد سعيد
> 
> مولود جديد يحمل نبضاتك وأنفاسك...
> 
> خالص تهنئتى وأمنياتى أن تكبر عائلة كلماتك...
> 
> وإلى معرض الكتاب إن شاء الله...
> 
> 
> ...


وبعض الإطلالات مبهجة كالربيع
سماء
أسعدتنى جدا مباركتك 
التى تعكس بحق رقياً يسكنك
والتى اراها
 شهادة تقدير زينها حرفك بالورد
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير كلة 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية ابو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الف مبروك يا استاذ محمد,, انتي لن تكون السعيد الوحيد..بل أنا في منتهي سعادتي, و كما أري يوجد الكثيرون من السعداء بنزول كتابك ان شاء اللة ....
> دامت كلماتك التي تثير بداخلنا الخلجات الانسانية الرقيقة,,و تبرز عن شخصية شاعر و انسان راقي الاحساسيس و الاخلاق..مع تمنيانتي لك بالتوفيق.


 أسعدك الله وبارك فى عمرك أخى الجميل الشاعر / مازن السباعى 
أشكرك من القلب على مشاعرك الطيبة وذوقك الرائع
حفظك الله وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *استاذى المُبدع الرائع المايسترو*
> 
> *محمد سعيد* 
> 
> 
> ** 
> *ألف مبروك أستاذى الديوان الجديد*
> *ظرف زمان*
> *اللى بيتكلم عن الانسان*
> ...


طل البدر على البستان
والشحرورة

 واقفة بفرحة على الأغصان 
بتغنى غنيوة بجد 
تبتسم النسمات ويفتّح ــ
كما ضحكاية طفلة 
الــورد
يامساء الأشعار شحرورة 
ربى يبارك كل خطاكِ
ويحقق كل ما تتمنى
ولا يحرمنا صدق دعاكِ 

كل الشكر لوجودك وتهانيكِ العطرة 
أختى الغالية / شحرورة
خالص المودة والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> المايسترو
> 
> فارس الكلمه
> 
> استاذي محمد سعيد
> 
> كم سعدت بهذا الخبر الرائع
> 
> وان شاء الله تعالى
> ...


بارك الله فى عمرك أختى طيبة القلب / عزة نفس
وأسعدكِ فى الدارين
كل الشكر على نقاء مشاعرك 
وتهنئة حرفك العذب 
مع أطيب امنياتى لكِ بكل السعادة والرقى 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> الف مبروك يا أ / محمد
> 
> ومن نجاح الى نجاح دايما يارب
> 
> ولا ننسي أ / سامية على هذه اللفتة الطيبة منها


 الله يبارك فى عمرك أختى الجميلة / نوجى 
أسعدك الله وحقق كل أمنياتك 
ويارب عقبال الفرحة الكبيرة إن شاء الله 
أوعو بس تنسوا تعزمونى 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخي الحبيب
> أستاذي المحترم
> محمد سعيد
> خالص التحايا وأرق الأماني لأجل صدور ديوانك الندي
> تمنياتي القلبية لك بدوام النجاح والازدهار أستاذي الحبيب


أخى المثقف الجميل / رامـى 
أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة وذوقك الرائع
مع اطيب امياتى لك 
بكل السعادة والرقى 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الف مبروك صفحات العمر* 
> *فى انتظار الديوان لنقلب بين صفحاته لعلنا نرى بين*
> *قصائدك صفحة من عمرى تعيدنا الى ماضينا الجميل*


 الله يبارك فيكِ سابرينا 
ويجعل كل صفحات عمرك سعادة وفرحة 
وأتمنى أن يكون الديوان عند ظنكم الطيب 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يادي الكسوف  ::$:  الواحد كده على طول جاي متأخر  :2: 

الف مبروك يا محمد و ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايما من نجاح لنجاح اكبر منه

و معلش انا متأخرة في التهنئة بس و الله غصب عني الفترة الي فاتت كانت ملخبطة شوية عندي

و يا رب تحقق كل اللي تتمناه و ربنا يبارك لك 



دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذى العزبز محمد سعيدسعادتى كبيره بصدور ديوانك الثانى
> انت تعرف مدى حبى وعشقى لاشعار حضرتك
> الف مبروك
> وبالطبع سيكون ديوان طرف زمان هو اول مقتنياتى
> من المعرض هذا العام 
> 
> كل تحياتى وتقديرى


 جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب د. فكرى 
وبارك فى عمرك 
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقة وذوقك الجميل 
أسعدك الله وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> 
> *الاخ الفاضل.. محمد سعيد* 
> *الف الف مبروك*  
> *أرق امنياتى لك بالنجاح الدائم* 
> *  *


الله يبارك فيك يا عصام 
أسعدنى تشريفك وتهنئتك التى تنم عن ذوقك الرائع
حفظك الله ورزقك الخير كلة 
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذي العزيز..صفحات العمر*
> 
> *خبر جميل جداً أ.محمد ألف ألف مبروك..*
> 
> *و الشكر موصول لـ أ.سامية أبو زيد إنها عرفتنا الخبر الجميل..*
> 
> *و بالتأكيد في إنتظار الديوان..و ياريت لو في ندوة عنه في المعرض نعرف* 
> 
> *ألف مبروك أ.محمد حضرتك بجد تستاهل كل خير..*
> ...


 شعاع من نور :f2: 
وإطلالة ملؤهـــا الضوء 
الله يبارك فيكِ يا رب
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقه ومشاعرك الطيبه 
وأتمنى أن يكون الديوان عند حسن ظنكم 
وبإذن الله فية ندوة للديوان لكن طبعا مش فى المعرض
سيتم تحديدها بعد الترتيب لها 
وسأعلن عنها فى المنتدى 
حفظك الله من كل سوء ايتها الجميلة ورزقى الخير كلة 
والشكر موصول لسيدة الحرف / سامية أبو زيد
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *شاعرنا الكبير والقدير والمميز*
> 
> *محمد سعيد* 
> *الف الف الف مبروك* 
> **
> *والشكر للغاليه سامية ابو زيد* 
> 
> *بس احنا عاوزين حفله مخصوص*


 أختى الغالية جدا / سماح القلوب 
تغيبى تغيبى 
وديما ديما بتيجى فى ميعاد الفرحة 
اسعدك الله وحفظك من كل سوء ودام ذوقك الجميل ومشاعرك الاخوية الخالصة
والحفلة المخصوص عليكِ انتى وسامية 
اومال اخوات كده وخلاص ::p: 
تقديرى ومودتى لكما بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> 


ظرف زمان واستعراض لبعضا من محتوى الديوان
برؤية فنية لفنانة بحق
اشكرك سماح القلوب  :f: 
على هذا الجمال الذى صنعتية هنا
مودة وتقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _مع كل تمنياتى بانجاح والتوفيق الدائم_


بارك الله فيكِ نسمة صيف  :f: 
أشكرك على ذوفك الرائع ومشاعرك الطيبة 
متمنيا لكِ دوما كل السعادة والرقى
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الصديق الصدوق والأخ الخلـــــــوق* 
> 
> *والشاعر الموهوب والإنسان الدءوب*
> *والخــــل المحبوب والبلسم المكتــوب*
> *والرائــــع الجميل* 
> *أ . محمد سعيـــــد*
> **
> *التهنئة لنا* 
> *فديوانك الثاني إضافة للشعر*
> ...


  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
    أستاذى وصديقى الحبيب 
الشاعر الراقى / سيد عطية

وتهنئة من قلب هو الرقة بعينها
فما أسعدنى بإطلالتك البهية 
ومشاعرك المفعمة بالصدق والجمال
بارك الله فى عمرك وحفظك دائما 
قيمة انسانية وقامة ادبية 
نعتز بها دوما
محبة بلا حدود

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى القدير الفنان الرائع* 
> *صفحات العمر* 
> *مبارك صدور ديوانك الجديد*
> *فهو نبضة حانيه للمشاعر والأحاسيس*
> *الأنسانية الجميله التى تتصف بها كل*
> *كلماتك الصادقه*
> *مبروك وعقبال الديوان الثالث بإذن الله* 
> 
> *الله يديمك يا مطر*


*لما المطر ينزل اكيد*
*فيه الف ايد مستنياه**يظهر معاه امل جديد**ويعود لجو الكون صفاه**يرقص تراب الارض ويغنى نشيد**معزوف على خضرة رباه**فوق السنابل والعيدان غنوة امل**فرحانه بزوال الخطر**نشوانه بنزول المطر**لوحه بديعه صنعها ربى* *اهداها للكون والبشر*

*بارك الله فى عمرك اخى الحبيب / أمير المطــر*
*وحقق لك كل ما تتمنى*
*ودامت إطلالتك منتهى النقاء* 
*محبة بلا حدود*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> يادي الكسوف  الواحد كده على طول جاي متأخر  
> الف مبروك يا محمد و ربنا يوفقك يا رب و دايما من نجاح لنجاح اكبر منه 
> و معلش انا متأخرة في التهنئة بس و الله غصب عني الفترة الي فاتت كانت ملخبطة شوية عندي 
> و يا رب تحقق كل اللي تتمناه و ربنا يبارك لك  
>  
> دمت بكل خير 
> ...


 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك يا ريهام  :f: 
ويحقق كل أمنياتك
ويرزقك سعادة يستحفها قلبك الطيب 
وصدقينى سعادتى بلمتكم هنا فاقت بمراحل سعادتى بالديوان
أسأل الله العظيم الا يحرمنى صدق اخوتكم ورقى مشاعركم 
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأوله بلدى بحبها مووووووووت 
والتانيه كلمتى بزرعها شجرة توت 
والتالته ناسى مرجان / دهب / وياقوت


يا عاشقين الحروف
والمعنى والمضمون
يا مرصرصين المعانى 
زى الورود ع الغصون
يا مسهرين القمر 
ومنورين الكون 
لكنت يوم 
ولا أكون 
من غير محبتكم 

محبة بلا حدود

----------

